# Starrett Dial Indicator Bezel



## JPMacG (Sep 14, 2022)

I purchased a new bezel / crystal assembly from Starrett for my old 25 series dial indicator.   I am having trouble installing the new bezel/crystal.  It binds and will not rotate freely on the indicator housing.

Is there a trick to installing it?  I'm just pressing the bezel onto the housing while I depress the little catches with a tiny screwdriver.   An I supposed to remove and not use the original wave spring?  The new bezel is plastic.  The old one was metal.


----------



## JPMacG (Sep 14, 2022)

Problem solved.  In frustration I popped the crystal out of the new plastic bezel and installed it in my old metal bezel, then installed the assembly onto the housing.  It now rotates smoothly, as it should.  

I don't know what Starrett was thinking in going to a plastic part.  Cost over function I guess.


----------

